

David Cameron outlaws encryption? Open source projects will fight for privacy - zizout
https://medium.com/surveillance-state/david-cameron-wants-to-turn-off-encryption-4cb92654d962

======
jennalee
Brief, but right. If Politicians remain so stupid, maybe FOSS will be used by
the masses soon!

